

Ask HN: Can I get a referral to join AngelList?  - WantToInvest

I don't know too many other investors, but I want to start investing in startups. I have another friend that also wants to do the same. We aren't networked with any investors and I don't know three referrals. Would anyone be willing to refer me?
======
citizenkeys
Seriously, you can invest in my start-up if you want. We can even meet-up
today if you're around Silicon Valley. I'll do bring my laptop and do my
pitch. Best deal ever. Send me an email to citizenkeys@gmail.com !

~~~
WantToInvest
Sorry, I'm not in silicon valley. I'm in southern California.

~~~
citizenkeys
Either way, I'm looking to raise seed money at a low valuation. If you have
even $5,000 to invest and a proposed term sheet then we're in business. I'm
100% serious.

~~~
WantToInvest
Hi Citizenkeys,

I've never invested in a startup before. I have no experience with terms
sheets. This is why I wanted to join AngelList. I wanted to get acquainted
with angel investing through some type of structure.

------
tomfakes
I looked into this a little bit a few months ago, but have since decided to
take the cash I have and bootstrap a new business instead.

These angel things seem to be tricky to get into without help from the inside.
And then there's articles about the lack of new angels investing in startups.

------
bdclimber14
What type of startups are you looking for (tech b2b, consumer web, etc.)?

~~~
WantToInvest
I'm looking for a type of y combinator type startup. I want to invest in a
company that has a identifiable business model and plan to get that itself
profitable. So, this includes both tech b2b and consumer web.

